# Loud Beep Chime Upon Driver's Door Opening



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all,

2019 VW Tiguan SEL here.

Anyone know how to disable to very loud beep chime upon driver's door opening when the vehicle is turned on?

It is extremely loud and annoying.

Thanks so much!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't do that... Or disable it in vcds.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

zackdawley said:


> Don't do that... Or disable it in vcds.


Hi,

Thanks for your most prompt reply.

Why do you suggest not disabling this?

It's really a too loud and annoying sound.

If was softer would be far more tolerable.

I don't think I have VCDS; I do have access to Carista tho.

Please do advise.

My best.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your most prompt reply.
> 
> ...


Too many folks with push button start vehicles forget to turn their vehicles off. If inside a garage this can be fatal. So, it is there to protect you and your loved ones.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Why do you suggest not disabling this?


I think they mean "Don't open the door while the engine is running". I have tried to Disable with VCDS on my 2019 SEL-P, but it had no affect. I still get the warning beep.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

i believe there is also a warning when the car is off but i cant recall as I believe i turned it off. I'd really like to turn off the warning that the car is still on but haven't found that code yet.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DanSan said:


> i believe there is also a warning when the car is off but i cant recall as I believe i turned it off. I'd really like to turn off the warning that the car is still on but haven't found that code yet.


Obviously the "key in" chime would be there, as with all vehicles.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I was saying don't jump out with it running... You should open a door while the car is in drive D rolling for a special treat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I think they mean "Don't open the door while the engine is running". I have tried to Disable with VCDS on my 2019 SEL-P, but it had no affect. I still get the warning beep.


Yes, that's the noise.

The so loud BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP!

Wouldn't mind it if softer in tone.

Would still accomplish the job to warn as well.

Instead, looking to completely remove now bc so harsh.

Tried in Carista, but can't seem to figure it out there either.

We must not be the only who wanting to rid our cars of same.

Hopefully someone else here has been able to accomplish this?

Is anyone here able to please advise as such?

Thanks again!

My best.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> Yes, that's the noise.
> 
> The so loud BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP!
> 
> ...


So, will you take responsibility for the deaths of family, neighbors, or those nearby from carbon monoxide poising from an engine left running? You have a really good lawyer?


----------



## jaredbmayer (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone figure this one out? It's driving me nuts too. I thought I turned it off with OBDeleven but I think that was only for when the car is "on" but not running and you open the door.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

I find this a pain in the ass as well and was sorely disappointed after purchasing my OBDEleven, with that being one of my primary targets, that it didn't work. Despite having an app for that particular issue, it seems you cannot turn it off. It must have something to do with U.S. rules. Also could not turn off the start/stop system with the app. In the OBDEleven app it does read for both of them that it is turned "off" but it didn't do anything. Anybody out there have any luck with either of these two issues using their OBDEleven apps?
Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I find this a pain in the ass as well and was sorely disappointed after purchasing my OBDEleven, with that being one of my primary targets, that it didn't work. Despite having an app for that particular issue, it seems you cannot turn it off. It must have something to do with U.S. rules. Also could not turn off the start/stop system with the app. In the OBDEleven app it does read for both of them that it is turned "off" but it didn't do anything. Anybody out there have any luck with either of these two issues using their OBDEleven apps? Thanks!


The loud chime will be off if you turn the vehicle off before you open the door. Never a reason not to turn the vehicle off if you are leaving it. Is that so difficult to understand/


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Have you tried...
Module 17
Adaptation
Search ‘Ignition’
Select “Ignition Active Message, Actuator”
Set to ‘No Display’


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Have you tried...
> Module 17
> Adaptation
> Search ‘Ignition’
> ...


I did this awhile back, it didn't help!


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Posted to OBDELEVEN Forums to see if I can get us some feedback on this. Doesn’t work on MY2020 Se R-Line either But mine could be due to the new “safety” implementations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]WISVW [/mention] Still on the hunt! I will remain diligent in my efforts to locate the solution to the To the bane of our existences haha But, I will -_- lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

zackdawley said:


> You should open a door while the car is in drive D rolling for a special treat.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that one is very special :laugh:


----------



## henriemery (Nov 23, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]WISVW [/mention] Still on the hunt! I will remain diligent in my efforts to locate the solution to the To the bane of our existences haha But, I will -_- lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any updates on this, been having the same problem with my 2019 jetta sel


----------



## Arianagraziano (Jan 8, 2021)

GTINC said:


> The loud chime will be off if you turn the vehicle off before you open the door. Never a reason not to turn the vehicle off if you are leaving it. Is that so difficult to understand/


I have a tdi beetle which needs to warm up where I live and the beeping is frustrating to me when I’m trying to get in my running car and getting settled/putting my things down next to me and haven’t shut my door yet. So turning off the obnoxious beeping isn’t in reference to getting out of the car.


----------



## twinsen (Dec 21, 2020)

Well. First of all, I'm responsible for my car and all actions I'm doing. I'm the only driver to this car. Second, in my old Fiat Stilo, there was no chime at all, and I'm still allive! Surprise? ;-)
I totally agree that it was designed for those who forget everything, and it is good. But let me decide if I want it or not. So far no luck of turning the warning chime off, but there are few situations where I don't want to turn off the engine:

going to the garbage can near home with my bin to throw out the rubbish
picking up the package from parcel locker
and many other situations where I go out for just a while.

If only VW would allow to reduce the loudness of this crap - I can live with this beeping softly. But it can even wake up my child! Or it surprises me suddenly when he level of windscreen washer fluid is too low.

For now, if you open the door, just press the OK button on the wheel, the chime is off then.
I'm looking for physical mod now, like putting some tape on that thing in the AID rear, or just cut it off completely.


----------



## indago (3 mo ago)

@twinsen I completely agree with you. I have the same problem with my VW e-up. Unfortunately, even setting to "no display" the well known dashboard parameter (driver door/all doors/no display) using obdeleven has no effect with last (2020) e-up (some web reports suggest it worked with e-up first version 2014). Did you find any way at last to get rid of it "mechanically"?


----------



## kristymacdonald07 (1 mo ago)

GTINC said:


> The loud chime will be off if you turn the vehicle off before you open the door. Never a reason not to turn the vehicle off if you are leaving it. Is that so difficult to understand/


 What about grabbing the mail while an infant is asleep. So loud! Wakes baby up as well as stopping and starting vehicle. Passenger jumping in and out of the vehicle also wakes kiddo up. These are reasons indeed. Is that so difficult to understand?


----------

